
Tesla Is Temporarily Shutting Down Model 3 Production - coloneltcb
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/tesla-model-3-production-shutdown-delay-elon-musk
======
ebikelaw
You can't just tell your non-exempt workforce to stay home without pay for a
week. That's a layoff, and there are laws for that, even in America.

~~~
mkempe
What do you know about the contracts between Tesla and workers on the
production line?

~~~
ebikelaw
The laws protect the public generally and can't be negotiated away by anyone.

~~~
mkempe
There is no crime involved.

Cite the law that bans the exact kind of contractual agreement that would
cover the claimed situation.

